

Firebug-like CSS editing (for Chrome) - telemachos
http://peter.sh/2010/12/deferred-printing-stylesheets-text-emphasis-and-firebug-like-css-editing/

======
JonnieCache
HOORAY! With CSS editing web inspector now has feature parity with firebug as
far as I'm concerned. Now they need to work on making the "resources" panel
less arduous to get information from, I'm sure it's significantly more clicks
to get at HTTP headers than in firebug.

EDIT: Missed the header overriding thing, I need to read harder. That is
amazing, and will prove so very useful. Now all we need to do is wrap up the
common caching headers into some sort of simple menu...

------
wowfat
Also for those who dont know. Firebug lite version is available for Chrome
<http://getfirebug.com/releases/lite/chrome/>

------
thomasfl
Using arrows key to adjust numerical values in css is a substantial time saver
when tweaking css. Just great.

------
code_duck
Great, that was one of my main complaints about the Inspector. Now, how about
functionality like the DOM tab?

------
medwezys
I am even more happy about support for adding and overriding HTTP request
headers! Hooray

